# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Как полностью удалить программу с компьютера?

## Bacardi

Установил программу с ограниченным сроком ее использования!

После удаления программы и всех ее компонентов, вновь установке - окошко о приобретении программы не исчезает.

Где же тот файл, что отвечает за этот процесс?

Возможно ли удалить полностью остатки программы через реестр без вреда для компьютера?

Или же новый Windows придется создавать? Или на другом компьютере установить программу? Конечно, варианты есть!
Но...!

Что посоветуете?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

О какой программе речь? Какой-нибудь Uninstaller пробовали? Можно CCleaner'ом попробовать.

----------


## Bacardi

> О какой программе речь?


EasyQuizzy (программа для создания тестов)!
Я конечно читал об их уникальном предложении!

Пробовал Reg Organizer (в поиске набрал название программы) - удалил некоторые файлы реестра с данным названием! Все равно - срок использования истек. Купите же меня - говорит программа!

----------


## Rene-gad

Сделайте логи АВЗ, может там чего увидим.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Пробовал Reg Organizer (в поиске набрал название программы) - удалил некоторые файлы реестра с данным названием! Все равно - срок использования истек. Купите же меня - говорит программа!


Логи AVZ не помогут ... создатели программы не такие дураки, чтобы на самом видном месте в реестре создать ключ вида <название программы>_del_my_to_reset_trial ... это где-то что-то скрытное. Это найти можно, но поиск креков и обсуждение взлома запрещено правилами форума  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> создатели программы не такие дураки, чтобы на самом видном месте в реестре создать ключ вида <название программы>_del_my_to_reset_trial ... это где-то что-то скрытное


Подобную фигню я наблюдал с OODefrag-Trial. Прога вроде как удаляется, но создаётся спец. невидимый в regedit ключ, удалишь его - система начинает дурить при загрузке.



> Это найти можно, но поиск креков и обсуждение взлома запрещено правилами форума


А по-моему тут нет ничего криминального  :Smiley:  - мы же не помогаем взломать защиту или искать кряки: человек потестил, ему не понравилось, а удалить окончательно триалку не получается. Тут можно скорее о нечистоплотном поведении вендора говорить, но уж никак не пользователя.

----------


## Step

Ай-ай-ай. Может и удалят. Может и не по правилам форума :Smiley: . Но, иногда программу попробовать хочется, а виртуалку ставить - не очень. А мусора даже после удаления - вагон и тележка еще. Тогда нужна какая-то мониторилка реестра и созданных файлов, которая отчеты создавать умеет. И править обратимо из них, отчетов. Ashampoo Uninstaller долго в Рунете пиарился. Еще 2-ой версии. Та, вроде работала, потом не пробовал - лень, но товарищи ,вроде, зажрались.
  Из подсказки - некоторые "хитрые" программы свой "хитрый" ключ в реестр пишут не после первой перезагрузки.
  Из еще подсказки - если уж не заметил, куда что нагадило - на компе с той же версией ОС поставить ту же программу с отчетом. И отчет подсунуть софтине, который её мониторил. Только все аккуратно, в отчет может попасть то, что с установкой именно этой программы не связанно, тогда можно систему порушить. Обычно не насмерть, но что в отчете написано неплохо бы и посмотреть одним глазом.
 Минздрав прав, в общем :Smiley: .

----------


## valho

...InstallDate...
Ничё там нет хитрого, к тому же кто эту прогу компилировал на дельфи сделал ошибку, там какая то иконка пытается записаться на диск который у меня не существует
Сработало только один раз.

----------


## NRA

ZSoft Uninstaller, Ashampoo Uninstaller и т.д.

А для пробы подойдёт хоть тот же SandBoxIE, хотя его нелегальный побочнй эффект всё ещё не доказан: программа должна сама полностью удаляться, а не оставлять "мусор" (или даже драйвера со службали) для проверки триальности.

----------


## drgdr

ccleaner в помощь. мне помогал в таких случаях. тем более он бесплатный.

----------


## chap

> Где же тот файл, что отвечает за этот процесс?


http://technet.microsoft.com/ru-ru/s.../bb896645.aspx  Это может помочь  :Wink:  Когда-то помогло при удалении  DefenseWall HIPS,иначе не мог поставить другую версию(более новую).

----------

